
Show HN: An app I made to remind me when to send out recurring invoices - b4c0n
https://billerly.com
======
gregjor
Would be nice to see a sample invoice. I need to include line items describing
the work I did with hours and rate.

I use PayPal for invoicing (free, you don't have to receive payment through
them) with Google Calendar reminders.

~~~
b4c0n
Not sure if you'll see this, but we just implemented line items on invoices
now. If you want to try it out, drop us an email at contact@billerly.com
mentioning this conversation and I'll make sure your account has enough
invoice limits to try it out!

------
brudgers
Feedback on sample invoice: tax should be a line item and include a
description of the tax. Adding it below 'total due' is confusing. Not having a
description makes it even more so.

Good luck.

~~~
b4c0n
Cheers, I'll make some adjustments :) appreciate the feedback!

